# Three little Damascus Trout and Bird's



## godogs57 (May 26, 2020)

Headed to Louisiana to a gentleman and his two sons.  They were cut from the same billet of Damascus and the handles from the same slab of desert ironwood to preserve continuity.  Damascus full tang knives are the devil to make correctly, as you have to attach the handle, grind and finish everything to shape and then remove the handles so the blade can be properly etched. Reassemble and then complete all the finish work. That way, the tang of the knife shows the layers of steel in the same manner the blade does. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2020)

More fine work!


----------



## trad bow (May 26, 2020)

Excellent craftsmanship. Mighty fine knifes


----------



## Duff (May 26, 2020)

Beautys!!


----------



## wvdawg (May 26, 2020)

Good looking trio.


----------



## Railroader (May 26, 2020)

Still watching....


----------



## IFLY4U (May 27, 2020)

Great job


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 27, 2020)

If I bought a custom knife this would be it. Great looking knives built to purposes that suit me.


----------



## turkeykirk (May 27, 2020)

Pretty knives!


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 27, 2020)

Great looking knives!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 8, 2020)

Wow,  that's one happy family for sure.

Don't know how I missed this thread.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 9, 2020)

That is some fine work right there. About my favorite style of knife, too.


----------



## pacecars (Jul 9, 2020)

I do like those!


----------



## Shug (Jul 10, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 16, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> If I bought a custom knife this would be it. Great looking knives built to purposes that suit me.


This would be than man to buy one from. I’ve got one of his skinners and he made one for my son for Christmas last year. Excellent quality


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2020)

I have five of Hank`s knives, and use them all. Pure quality, beauty, and they do stand up to hard use. Just remember to wipe them down if they have carbon blades. Which I greatly prefer over stainless steel.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 17, 2020)

sweet thanks for sharing


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 17, 2020)

I absolute like these knives above the others I’ve seen, beautiful and practical.


----------



## seeker (Aug 17, 2020)

Your trout knifes are my favorite model.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2020)

I had to come back and look at those again.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 21, 2020)

One of Hank's Damascus Trout & Bird knives will be my next one...gotta start droppin' hints for Christmas around the family.

Beautiful work, Hank.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 21, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> One of Hank's Damascus Trout & Bird knives will be my next one...gotta start droppin' hints for Christmas around the family.
> 
> Beautiful work, Hank.


Gimmie a holler as soon as you can if you want one


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 21, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I had to come back and look at those again.



it's my 3rd trip my the display table.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2020)

I want one Hank


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 5, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I want one Hank


Gimme a holler.


----------



## tad1 (Sep 9, 2020)

I signed up for Instagram because of Hanks knives!  Don’t even have a Facebook account....
   Crazy nice work?


----------



## trad bow (Sep 9, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I want one Hank


Can’t blame you Bo$$. I be wanting one also.


----------



## Athos (Sep 10, 2020)

These look incredible. What’s your Instagram? Going to put one on my Christmas list


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I had to come back and look at those again.



I keep coming back and looking at them.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey Hank, those are beautiful knives, as always , nice work my friend.


----------

